# Some advice or opinions on SB 9x24 Model A



## Wierd Harold (Mar 17, 2013)

There are a couple of SB 9x24 Model A lathes for sale not too far from me .
The only info is here :


Do you think these are worth looking at to replace an Atlas 10x30 , an early 10F. Babbitt headstock, change gears 
Can be seen in Atlas & Craftsman forum in thread 
[h=3]Wayne's Early Atlas 10D (below S/N 3970)[/h]
thanks,
HWF


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Mar 17, 2013)

IF YOU CAN AFFORD IT GET IT!
the south bend as a superior lathe, the atlas is much lighter in construction.
don't get me wrong the atlas is a good lathe, but the SB is better even in the benchtop models
good luck!


----------

